# Pontiac cylinder heads #64 casting



## screamnchicken (Dec 2, 2015)

I recently purchased a 400 and it came with a set of #64 casting heads. Are these heads worth rebuilding and reusing? I have read that they were only used one year( 1970) for the 455 HO motor. I would consider selling them as my brother offered me a set of aluminum heads recently rebuilt, just not sure if they are worth anything. thank in advance for the advice!


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Yes, these are very good heads--aprox 87cc, 2.11/1.77 valves, and screw-in studs. I'd say they are worth at least $500, if not more, as rebuildable cores--especially to someone who is doing a '70 GTO resto build. 

Would also make a good 400 pump gas head.


----------



## screamnchicken (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I just sold my 64 heads. Small Crack in the casting. They needed to be brazed. Had a bad valve and got 550 for them. I was happy with them but went aluminum


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I almost bought a pair for $800 about 8 years ago.....ended up finding some cheaper 87cc #15's. #64 are THE iron head to run on a 400, and are in high demand. Worth $500 minimum, probably more, depending on condition. Not that easy to find, either.


----------

